# VOTE: November 2014 Contractor of the Month



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Puddin for everybody:clap:


Lenny first! :laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Lenny first! :laughing:


Yeah, that one was off the wall. I could see a floor finishing or spray booth guy being that goofy, but a mason? Probably a fun guy to work with.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

there's an old saying..."you don't have to be crazy to be a mason....but it helps" I've found by and large that it;s true. Not usually a job for highly analytical people


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

I find it weird that only 40 people have voted.

maybe it's not a popular use of this site.

just saying, it's weird :blink::sad:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

dom-mas said:


> there's an old saying..."you don't have to be crazy to be a mason....but it helps" I've found by and large that it;s true. Not usually a job for highly analytical people


Most of the masons I know.

1 - You don't pull up on the job and park in the path of travel! 
2 - You don't pull water from the barrel unless you ask first!
3- Never interfere with that 1 minute lunch break! 
4- If you want to get on a masons good side ..Talk about the weather ! They love to talk about the weather!!!!
5- Masons love drywallers! We got empties !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

The joint compound buckets are by far the best ones I have used. Can never have enough friends in the spackle biz lol


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

JBM said:


> The joint compound buckets are by far the best ones I have used. Can never have enough friends in the spackle biz lol


What's spackle? I'm a spackler ? 

That's like me calling you the smart pig! :jester:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

JBM said:


> The joint compound buckets are by far the best ones I have used. Can never have enough friends in the spackle biz lol


Just don't open the lidded ones near the dumpster.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

stonecutter said:


> Just don't open the lidded ones near the dumpster.


Don't open a lidded one anywhere unless you're the finisher:whistling


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

stonecutter said:


> Just don't open the lidded ones near the dumpster.



Knew a guy who was pissed at the drywall guy. Took a dump in his 3/4 bucket of mud & stirred it in well & put the lid back on. Not sure if the drywaller ever figured out why his mud stunk so bad.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

sooooo gross


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

..... No Chit buckets around here!!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> ..... No Chit buckets around here!!


That you know of


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> That you know of


I hate port o johns... but love them at the same time! I prefer the woods. :thumbsup: Never would I RUIN a perfectly good bucket!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

One more day to vote!


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Most of the masons I know.
> 
> 1 - You don't pull up on the job and park in the path of travel!
> 2 - You don't pull water from the barrel unless you ask first!
> ...


I think you have been around a mason or two :laughing:


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I usually furnish the drywall guy on my job with scaffolds and walk boards for his empty buckets. Everybody leaves happy :thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

brickhook said:


> I usually furnish the drywall guy on my job with scaffolds and walk boards for his empty buckets. Everybody leaves happy :thumbsup:


I furnish the painters with scaffold and walk planks ! 

They speak highly of me ..So It pays off!:thumbsup:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

All the mudders here use boxes of mud. SUCKS


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

The ol' painter I work around will use a 20' telescopic pole for his roller before he would climb a ladder or scaffold :laughing:


----------

